# Eigener Server!



## foxx21 (14. April 2003)

Hallo Leute!!

Also ich habe gestern echt krasse Serverprobleme gehabt und habe so rumfantasiert einen eigenen Server zu machen: Ja schön und gut aber wie was wo!

Naja ich dachte ich nehm da mal einen alten Rechner mit großer Festplatte her , (133Mhz) dürften ich denke wohl ausreichen um das Modem zu bedienen.

Aber das Problem ist nur das ich nur (A)dsl habe und ich wollt mal fragen ob das was bringt, den ich denke mit den lahmen 64kbit/s upload is das eher lahm.

Naja den Server wollt ich in erster Linie als Wspace benutzen. Da ist wieder die Frage Apache oder Win200Server , naja ich denke ein Linux Server tuts schon eher da ich auch mysql benötige.

Aber ich denke das Hauptproblem ist wegen der IP, die ist nämlich nicht statisch und wie soll die Domain die Aktuelle IP rausfinden. Weil ich ja nach 8 Stunden vom Provider rausgeschmissen werde.





Vielleicht fällt euch dazu ja was ein.


adio

foxx21


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Also fangen wir mal vorne an:

- Du musst natürlich wissen, ob dein Upload für deine Zwecke reicht. Dazu folglich kein Kommentar. Für Seitenaufrufe sollte es eichen bei nur wenig frequentierten Seiten.

- Server am besten Linux, Apache (oder Samba), PHP und MySQL - fertisch! 133Mhz reicht da!!!

- IP wechsel ist kein Problem. Einfach bei dyndns.org anmelde, dann bekommste schonmal ne Adresse "deinname.dyndns.org" oder so ähnlich. Dahinter verbirgt sich dann immer deine IP, da diese durch ein Programm bei einem reconnect immer dahin übermittelt wird. Wenn du da ne richtige Domain haben willst musst du schon nen kleinen Provider finden, der dir das auf die dyndns.org Adresse einrichten kann.

- sonst noch fragen???


----------



## foxx21 (14. April 2003)

hmm, also ich denke mal das klappt mit dem upload schon nicht, 

2000 hits pro monat

hat mit fotos zu tun


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Musst du einfach mal durchrechnen! Aber rechne auch mal den Strom nach, den ein soclher Rechner verbraucht und b dann halt Webspace irgendwo nicht die günstigere und leichtere Alternative ist! Für nen Rechner kannste am Tag so um die 0,80 € bis hoch zu 1,20 EUR Strom veranschlagen!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. April 2003)

ich würd das mit dem eigenen server schnell vergessen. der eigene stromverbrauch leigt in keinem verhältnis zu der performance. da is jeder billig-webspace besser. oder du holst dir irgendwo nen dedicated server.


----------



## Sebastianus (17. April 2003)

Außer natürlich, man möchte sich die vollen Rechte auf seinem Webspace nicht nehmen lassen oder einfach viel lernen! Dann kann man so was doch noch empfehlen!


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ich kann es zum ersten rantesten, wie es ist einen eigenen Server zu besitzen nur empfehlen ! Aber wirklich nur zum testen. Solltest du den Dreh der Serververwaltung dann raus haben würde ich mir wirklich einen eigenen Root Server zulegen.

Aber der Upload Stream reicht denk ich mal keines Falls für ne IMG basierende website ...

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Valentin- (27. April 2003)

oder du machst mal was neues so ne total spartanische Seite mit
viel text inhalt und wenig design.


----------



## huehnerhose (14. Mai 2003)

Ich habe hier auch nen 133er als Web/SQL/Mail/FTP/IRC-File Server laufen. Eigentlich nur aus der Not herraus, dass ich mir den kauf eines Hardwarerouters ersparen wollte... erst mit fli4l (ne 1Disketten-Linux-Distri nur zum routen), dann kam ich aber schnell auf den Geschmack mal mehr zu versuchen und so kam dann eins zum anderen  

Ich habe hier aber QDSL und daher 256kbit Upstream, was für mich dicke reicht.Schön dabei ist ebend die volle Handlungsfähigkeit... man kann vieles mal testen und lernt ne Menge (man versteht aber auch schnell wie schwer es für Admins in Firmen usw. sein kann, wenn mal was nicht funzt und man sich durch 10000Seiten Manpages fummeln muss)

Also im Großen und Ganzen kann ich es eigentlich nur mal empfehlen sich sowas anzuschaffen... ob man dann dabei bleibt oder nicht ist ne andere Frage, die Erfahrung ist auf jeden Fall was wert.


----------



## foxx21 (14. Mai 2003)

ok, danke für eure antworten jungs, werd mal schaun , wenn aber nur so zum testen, die site werd ich nicht damit betreiben


----------

